# Fantail and racing pigeons



## Joshant1990 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys recently added 5 white fantails that I'd bought to my loft of about 30 racing pigeons, whenever I add new birds to my loft I always get the bullies that make there life hell for a day or two but all my birds seem to be off with the fantails, the man I bought them off said they would be fine in my loft ?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

fantails are smaller are not aggressive and cannot see behind them and are poor fliers do you have a separate pen with maybe the young birds are the birds that are pecking the new birds odd no mates any breed can get along with each other as long enough perches only mated pairs unmated cocks are a major problem they need to be separated from the pairs just to keep fighting down


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you get new birds, they should be segregated for a month before putting them in with your birds. This gives you time to worm them and make sure that they are healthy. Many have added birds to their lofts and come down with all sick birds.

I have only one fan, an Indian Fan, and when he came in, only one bird went after him as he is a good sized bird. That bird didn't bother him for long either. He would toss them off the shelf, and the rest would run for their lives. It was fun to watch. Now no one messes with him, as he takes no prisoners. LOL. 

And it isn't only the unmated males who can be mean to new birds. All depends on the individual bird. I don't even see how all those fans would fit into a loft for homers. Fans need different types of perches. Their requirements are different. They don't fly as well, and don't fit well on the regular perches. Shelves are better for them. Something with more space, or they will just end up on the floor. I only have the one Indian Fan, but he seldom is on a perch, there are shelves and benches that he spends most of his time on.


----------



## Joshant1990 (Nov 30, 2015)

They are fine now turns out they are bullies themselves lol I did build some shelf perces to put in my loft for them however the other birds use them more, 4 of the 5 fantails have healthy droppings appear fine 1 I haven't put one of them in he seems to have wet droppings has no desire to fly and his head trembles I have been treating him with enteroguard m powder his droppings seem small and solid head still shakes tho, any idea to why his head does this ? Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Joshant1990 said:


> They are fine now turns out they are bullies themselves lol I did build some shelf perces to put in my loft for them however the other birds use them more, 4 of the 5 fantails have healthy droppings appear fine 1 I haven't put one of them in he seems to have wet droppings has no desire to fly and his head trembles I have been treating him with enteroguard m powder his droppings seem small and solid head still shakes tho, any idea to why his head does this ? Thanks


*Not sure why his head trembles, could be cold or stressed and/or sick.

You need to isolate the bird (keep bird warm), so you can keep a close eye on him and keep your other birds from getting sick, make sure he is eating well. if not you need to hand/force feed. How does the keel/bone feel. is it sharp or protruding?

Not sure what you are giving the bird, but do not medicate without diagnosis as it can complicate matters. I would start with diet, probiotics and a few other things and see how bird responds. Are there any other symptoms.

What is the history on the birds, have they been medicated in past, have they been wormed, anything else? *


----------



## Joshant1990 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have wormed the bird myself his droppings were wet until I treated him they are now okay, I've got a bird that is about 7 months old that trembles his wings and head since he left the nest he's been fine, the fantail that I've isolated is feeding fine looks well just has a trembling head and has no passion to fly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to say without seeing it.
What is enteroguard?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I looked it up:



ENTEROGUARD M

Tablets

Broad spectrum antimicrobial

COMPOSITION

250 mg tablet contains:

Active substances: Metronidazole 50 mg; Oxytetracycline hydrochloride 30 mg; Furazolidone 10 mg; Bismuth subnitrate 10 mg;

Excipients (lactose, starch, PVP K30, CMC, aerosil, talcum powder, avicel, magnesium stearate) up to 250 mg

PHARMACOLOGICAL ACTION

Metronidazole acts preventively and curatively against flagellated protozoa and Serpulina hyodisenteriae.

Oxytetracycline is a broad spectrum antibiotic with bacteriostatic action against Gram positive and Gram negative bacteria.

Furazolidone is a chemotherapeutic compound with bacteriostatic action mainly against Salmonella spp. and Escherichia coli.

Bismuth subnitrate has absorptive, astringent, protective and smoothing action for gastrointestinal mucosa. It also acts as antidiarrheic by binding to intestinal hydrogen sulfide (an stimulant of the intestinal motility); it acts as antiseptic by gradually releasing bismuth, which has spirillicide properties.

TARGET SPECIES

Dogs, cats, minks, ferrets, cage birds and flight cage birds (racing and ornamental pigeons, canaries, parrots, peacocks, ornamental pheasants)
http://www.romvac.ro/en/Blog Posts/enteroguard-m-comprimante.html



What is it you are treating him for? You should know what you think he has before treating.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Joshant1990 said:


> I have wormed the bird myself his droppings were wet until I treated him they are now okay, I've got a bird that is about 7 months old that trembles his wings and head since he left the nest he's been fine, the fantail that I've isolated is feeding fine looks well just has a trembling head and has no passion to fly





Skyeking said:


> *Not sure why his head trembles, could be cold or stressed and/or sick.
> 
> 
> Not sure what you are giving the bird, but do not medicate without diagnosis as it can complicate matters. I would start with diet, probiotics and a few other things and see how bird responds. Are there any other symptoms.
> ...


*So the bird is isolated. Isolate all that have symptoms. What are the birds eating? If it has no desire to fly then there is something going on. But follow my instructions as per above, first.*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you pls post a photo of the bird?


----------



## Joshant1990 (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone know of anywhere you could maybe get a testing kit for the dropping or something of that matter to find the problem I have tried to upload photos keeps saying unable to load photo ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't you know where a vet who sees birds is there?


----------

